# scary leaf stuff on Jensoa Cymbidium imports from China



## BrucherT (Mar 31, 2021)

These jewels arrived yesterday, awaited since August. I like and trust the vendor. But I’m concerned about some stuff I’m seeing on the leaves.

can anybody tell me this is no big deal? Seems concentrated on one plant but they were packed rather tightly. Several leaves fell off in transit.

for those interested in specifics, we have Cymbidium kanran (2); C. cyperifolium; C. goeringii; Neofinetia richadrsiana and Paphiopedilum helenae.

scary leaves seem to be on one of the C. kanran.

thank you, experts!


----------



## lahhal92 (Sep 11, 2021)

Hi, may I ask where you got the plants from? I started to grow Chinese Cymbidium since last year. I bought 4 plants from an online nursery but I remember my plants were wrapped and labeled in similar manners like yours. The plants I got was huge too. 

I'm new to this forum and this is my first post. I live in Southern California. I love Jensoa Cymbidium, and the fukirans.


----------



## Ray (Sep 11, 2021)

I have no idea what that is, but I have seen it on cymbidiums before, it is not fatal, and it does not seem to spread.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 12, 2021)

some looks like scale - can you wipe/scratch any of it off?


----------

